# [SOLVED] New look for Thunderbird

## Tony0945

I installed thunderbird-bin-60.6.1 and it looks completely different from thunderbird-52.9.1  

It looks like a web page and all my accounts are missing.

Is there another package that preserves something similar to the older thunderbird look and feel? I used to run Fossamail but that development was dropped.Last edited by Tony0945 on Thu Apr 11, 2019 5:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Anon-E-moose

I'm still running TB 45.6, I just copied the ebuild to local and put a line for it in package.unmask. 

Note: For those who will mention it, yes, I know it's not being updated and might have some security risks, but I know what I'm doing.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Tony0945,

I have that now, it looks the same as its looked for a long time.

I didn't do anything special.

----------

## Tony0945

This is really strange. When I first emerged and ran it it looked like a webpage with a "home" icon in the upper left corner and no tool bars at the top or icons along the left.

I just ran it again and yes, it does look like T-bird but with a different font.

And it does have my e-mail. It just thinks it all has been read.  Was it still setting itsself up? There was no apparent activity.

----------

## Syl20

I had no problem when upgrading thunderbird from 52 to 60, and on several machines.

But...

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> I installed thunderbird-bin-60.6.1 and it looks completely different from thunderbird-52.9.1  

 

Does it mean you updated from the sources version to a binary one ? Perhaps this kind of migration doesn't work as is.

----------

## Tony0945

 *Syl20 wrote:*   

> Does it mean you updated from the sources version to a binary one ? Perhaps this kind of migration doesn't work as is.

 

No, I always emerge the binary. There seems to be no speed advantage to compiling. Between human response times and my ISP, any extra CPU time from not being optimized is negligible.

Solved my problem by going back to 45.8

I'll have to mark this as solved.

----------

## Anarchy

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

>  *Syl20 wrote:*   Does it mean you updated from the sources version to a binary one ? Perhaps this kind of migration doesn't work as is. 
> 
> No, I always emerge the binary. There seems to be no speed advantage to compiling. Between human response times and my ISP, any extra CPU time from not being optimized is negligible.
> 
> Solved my problem by going back to 45.8
> ...

 

This is not a wise move. You should not be downgrading and using same profile as you did with the update. It would help if I knew what you actual were trying to describe as a problem. a screenshot is usually best for this.

----------

